# Wiring Hot Tubs



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

q1, yes, q2 yes...

~CS~


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

LarryTrick said:


> q1) Can I provide GFCI protection at the disconnect?


Yeah you can provide GFCI protection via the branch circuit breaker for the tub, or you can get one of those purpose-built hot tub control boxes with GFCI and a disconnect built in. They use one of those higher-capacity GFCIs where the circuit conductors pass through a CT on the back of it.










I usually just supply the hot tub from a GFCI breaker and use a cheap-o pullout disconnect at the hot tub location.



> q2) Will two GFCI's work properly on the same circuit?
> Thanks


Yeah it's fine.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Good advice,fellas,good advice.Read your NEC code book on spa installations.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Good advice,fellas,good advice.Read your NEC code book on spa installations.


And?



> 680.44 Protection. Except as otherwise provided in this section,
> the outlet(s) that supplies a self-contained spa or hot tub,
> a packaged spa or hot tub equipment assembly, or a fieldassembled
> spa or hot tub shall be protected by a ground-fault
> ...


The OP expressed doubts about it being "so marked." There's no issue with providing additional GFCI protection.


----------

